# Dog Bowl



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wasn't sure where else to post this. Need a slow down dog food bowl. Anyone here currently using one and have recommendations?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes  

Try Aldi. They were on Special Buy last week. Maybe they've one left.

If not we got one from our vets that looks like concentric circles.

I can't find the UK version but here it is on an American site:

https://www.chewy.com/outward-hound-fun-feeder-interactive/dp/113713?utm_source=partnerize&utm_medium=affiliates&utm_campaign=1101l36089&utm_content=0

Works very well with a totally food obsessed Labrador. 

Andy.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Thanks Andy. That's exactly the one we were looking at. Expensive but does seem to do well in reviews.

We have changed our dog's diet and now as soon as her food is down. She has eaten it. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Like this one?


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Bowl :thumb:.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

trv8 said:


> Bowl :thumb:.


Oh yer 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

We buy from this store for our beast

https://fetch.co.uk/dogs/dog-bowls-accessories/slow-feeding-dog-bowls


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

We brought from fetch this one










Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

